# 3 week summer cruise: Chesapeake to New England



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Wifey, 1 crew and myself cast off on Saturday for Newport R.I. Departing from Solomons, Md. so we have decided with the forecast on Friday to sail down the Bay and out thru the Bay bridge Tunnel. 
Once in Newport we plan on staying a couple days then start to work our way back daysailing along the way. Extra crew leaves the boat in Newport so it will be Wifey and I from then on. 
Major stops planned: Block Is, Mystic, NYC and Cape May.
I'm sure I'll probably need help along the way so I'll keep you posted. This will be our first coastal cruise.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome! You have to have chowda at the Black Pearl in Newport! Check out Jamestown too.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Enjoy! Exciting times!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

sounds great..
enjoy


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Enjoy! Let us know if you need any help or input.


----------



## marcusc130 (Oct 8, 2011)

If you need anything while you're in newport, let me know. Have fun! I was just out at Block Island a couple weeks ago. Great time of year for it.


----------



## bnaylor (Sep 24, 2011)

Brokesailor: wow! Sounds like great trip. Please post updates frequently.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I hate you :laugher


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

brokesailor said:


> Wifey, 1 crew and myself cast off on Saturday for Newport R.I. Departing from Solomons, Md. so we have decided with the forecast on Friday to sail down the Bay and out thru the Bay bridge Tunnel.
> Once in Newport we plan on staying a couple days then start to work our way back daysailing along the way. Extra crew leaves the boat in Newport so it will be Wifey and I from then on.
> Major stops planned: Block Is, Mystic, NYC and Cape May.
> I'm sure I'll probably need help along the way so I'll keep you posted. This will be our first coastal cruise.


Good luck Jorge, Stay in touch. We be on our way up mid AUGUST


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sabreman said:


> I hate you :laugher


Mark

Time for you guys to do it is coming soon


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

brokesailor said:


> Wifey, 1 crew and myself cast off on Saturday for Newport R.I. Departing from Solomons, Md. so we have decided with the forecast on Friday to sail down the Bay and out thru the Bay bridge Tunnel.
> Once in Newport we plan on staying a couple days then start to work our way back daysailing along the way. Extra crew leaves the boat in Newport so it will be Wifey and I from then on.
> Major stops planned: Block Is, Mystic, NYC and Cape May.
> I'm sure I'll probably need help along the way so I'll keep you posted. This will be our first coastal cruise.


Don't forget Stonington or Greenport. Port Jefferson and Northport too.

After you visit all those expensive yuppie restaurants try this place on the main drag. Best BBQ in NE

http://www.smokehousenewport.com/

Dave


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks to all! Chef2Sail I will try Smoke House. Maybe you can be my Cruise Director/Weather Router/Technical Expert! 

I already have an issue. Looking at the Weather it appears by Tuesday evening a low pressure system will be crossing New England Waters shifting the winds to the north so I have to be there before then. Probably moving our departure up to this evening with an overnite sail down the Chesapeake-look out for deadheads!!!
Hopefully that would put us in Newport early Tuesday.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

brokesailor said:


> Wifey, 1 crew and myself cast off on Saturday for Newport R.I. Departing from Solomons, Md. so we have decided with the forecast on Friday to sail down the Bay and out thru the Bay bridge Tunnel.
> Once in Newport we plan on staying a couple days then start to work our way back daysailing along the way. Extra crew leaves the boat in Newport so it will be Wifey and I from then on.
> Major stops planned: Block Is, Mystic, NYC and Cape May.
> I'm sure I'll probably need help along the way so I'll keep you posted. This will be our first coastal cruise.


Looks as if you will have perfect winds for your trip: Today 15-20 knots, gusting to 30 knots, from the North, Saturday with West 10-15 knots, Sunday and Monday - 10-15 knots, gusting to 20, out of the SW.

Do you plan to depart the Bay via the North Channel and honor Nautilus Shoal?

I have the urge to cut inshore, but have always gone out to #2.

You might want to take a straight shot from the Bay entrance to Block Island or Newport. You have roughly 100 n.m. from Solomons to the Bay entrance (20 hrs at 5 knots), then 140 n.m. (28 hrs/48 hrs total) from the Bay to Cape May, then 200 n.m. (40 hrs/88 hrs total) to Montaulk/Block Island. It is roughly 300 n.m. (60 hrs. at 5 knots) from the Bay entrance to Montaulk/Block Island. With ideal conditions, you could make the whole trip in a straight shot in 4 days from Solomons. If you coastal hop with overnights in Cape May and NYC, you will add another 2 days at a minimum.


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks James, I'll make sure I honor that #2. Yes I was planning on using the Northern TSZ. We plan on a rhumb line "straight" to Newport. 430 NM at an average speed of 6 KTS- 72 hrs.
BTW I will be able to provide Facebook updates during the trip via my InReach. So if you are bored you can go on FB and like SV Skalliwag page and that way you will have the latest!


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

> Mark
> 
> Time for you guys to do it is coming soon


Dave -
I'm thinking next summer. Our daughter is more or less out of the house, so the time would be right. We'd do it this summer, but I was in HI and CA April & May and have to be there again in Aug/Sep/Oct. I barely have enough time to do Gov Cup. BaaaWaaa... there are much worse problems in life than whining about travel to Hawaii and scheduling time on my boat. It's all good, making a reservation at Marriott Waikiki now.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds exciting!

Regards,
Brad
will be in Montauk in a week or two


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

OK latest update: We left Solomons Friday around 1900 and had a terrific sail all night long on different points of sail from a broad reach to close reaching. Beautiful night sky with a gazillion stars. 
In the morning went to fire up the stove to make coffee-oh-oh solenoid won't energize. Also the water pump won't shut off with no water leaks. With a caffeine headache attempted to troubleshoot unsuccessfully. Decided to pull into Little Creek to get help. After calling an electrician and leaving a message and no call back troubleshot some more and realized there are also several DC outlets that don't work. (The propane SOV is powered from that same BKR). So we decided to put in a jumper. We go to Radio Shack and got a spare cigarette lighter DC plug, hooked it up the the back of the SOV panel and plugged it into one of the working DC outlets and viola Red Light on SOV Panel. Back in business. So we decide to cast off tomorrow AM. Now here's the problem: the forecast for New England for Tuesday/Weds time frame is 15-20 kt winds from the north. Sounds unpleasant. Would you go?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

brokesailor said:


> So we decide to cast off tomorrow AM. Now here's the problem: the forecast for New England for Tuesday/Weds time frame is 15-20 kt winds from the north. Sounds unpleasant. Would you go?


Probably not if it holds. You might as well sail up to Cape May, N.J. The forecast will probably change again. You can always go up the Delaware Bay and cruise down the Chesapeake. There are always new places to explore.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Check passageweather.com. It's not what they are showing. Nice work!


----------



## wavedancer38 (Sep 11, 2009)

How does "Wifey" feel about a three week cruise? We just got back from a one week on the Chesapeake, and my husband wants to up it to two next year. Not sure how I feel about that. A small fridge and small head might drive me crazy!!


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Wave dancer: we did the same thing, started with 1 week cruises then up it to 2 weeks. I remember wifey almost jumped off the boat and swam to shore when I told her we needed to wait for the tide to get back into Colonial Beach after a 1 week cruise. This is our first 3 week trip, so far so good.


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Quick update: we decided to head for New York. We had just docked at Liberty Landing Marina when the front came thru. 
We have been at LLM for two nights. Today when the current turns we will continue up river towards Northport. 
We cancelled going to Newport and are now making up our schedule as we go. We do want to be in Mystic by Saturday. 
A public thanks to Chef2sail who has been our weather router, cruise director, restaurant consultant and technical expert. His help has been and continues to be invaluable!!!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

brokesailor said:


> Quick update: we decided to head for New York. We had just docked at Liberty Landing Marina when the front came thru.
> We have been at LLM for two nights. Today when the current turns we will continue up river towards Northport.
> We cancelled going to Newport and are now making up our schedule as we go. We do want to be in Mystic by Saturday.
> A public thanks to Chef2sail who has been our weather router, cruise director, restaurant consultant and technical expert. His help has been and continues to be invaluable!!!


Anytime my friend. Glad to be able to share some of the great experiences we have had on our trips and help avoid the not so great ones.

Hope you both are having a great time/

Dave


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

brokesailor said:


> Quick update: we decided to head for New York. We had just docked at Liberty Landing Marina when the front came thru.
> We have been at LLM for two nights. Today when the current turns we will continue up river towards Northport.
> We cancelled going to Newport and are now making up our schedule as we go. We do want to be in Mystic by Saturday.
> A public thanks to Chef2sail who has been our weather router, cruise director, restaurant consultant and technical expert. His help has been and continues to be invaluable!!!


Whoa, I like happy ending. How clams did it cost for the service. :laugher


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

wavedancer38 said:


> How does "Wifey" feel about a three week cruise?


Do what I did for upping the sailing time. I upped my life insurance to 1.5 MM, and named my wife the sole beneficiary. After that, she never objects me going to sail at all. In fact she helps me to get everything ready. If there is storm coming in the forecast, she encourages to go. "Honey, Just go and have a good time."

I guess I am just a luck guy.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

rockDAWG said:


> Do what I did for upping the sailing time. I upped my life insurance to 1.5 MM, and named my wife the sole beneficiary. After that, she never objects me going to sail at all. In fact she helps me to get everything ready. If there is storm coming in the forecast, she encourages to go. "Honey, Just go and have a good time."
> 
> I guess I am just a luck guy.


Unfortunately, your wife may have to deal with a death _in absentia_ situation. She may not be able to cash in that life insurance policy just because you never show up in port again. At common law, you would likely have to be missing for 7 years before you were declared dead, unless there is some accident like a plane crash.

Depending on the jurisdiction, she may have to file a petition to have you declared to be dead, given that you might just have met someone special at sea from the SailNet "Looking for Companionship" subforum.

[If Mrs. Rockdawg is reading this, I am just kidding, and have no first-hand knowledge of any marital wrongdoing by your husband.]


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

jameswilson29 said:


> [If Mrs. Rockdawg is reading this, I am just kidding, and have no first-hand knowledge of any marital wrongdoing by your husband.]


You are so sounded like a lawyer. :laugher:laugher:laugher

Edited:

You need not worried. Mrs RD is allergic to the words such as sailing, cruising, wind, heeling, white cap, swell, breaking wave, sponge bath, head, and etc, she would never read Sailnet or visit WM.


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

We had a successful trip to New England! Here is a link to my blog if you want to read about it. The trip report is almost done, should finish tomorrow AM. 

http://www.sailblogs.com/member/skalliwag/


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry to have missed you when you were in the NYC area.


----------

